# Advice on pill and downregging while waiting for blood rsults



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
I have been put on the pill while iam waiting on results of my blood tests, for egg sharing i start it sumtime next week wen iam due on,he didnt mention how long i will actually take this for but give me approx 3months of it,i already have regular periods?He also mentioned wen my blood results come back i will then be giving surpefract to start downregging,have any of u girls been on the pill who already have regular periods and how long did u actually take it for before starting downreg?i suppose it cud be until i get all my re****s back I have heard the chromosone and the cystic fibrosis can take upto 6weeks?how long have u girls waited for them 2 results back?
thanks love kelly


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

My periods were fairly regular prior to starting my egg share ivf but the main reason they put you on the pill is so that your cycle with be in sync with the recipient. She will probably be told to take the pillthe same day that you do.

My cystic fibrosis blood test took around 10 weeks to come back and my clinic retest you for hiv 12 weeks after the first one.

I was meant to only take one packet of the pill but for some reason my recipient wasnt ready to begin treatment so i had to take 2 packets. So, i was on it for 2 months.

L xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you leanne for ur quick reply hun
Thing is am waiting on my blood results and havent been matched yet? I have had my charaistics done do u think they will have a rough idea who iam mathced with? And starting her on the pill ready for the all go?
thanks again 
love kelly


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Kelly,

I expect they have a number of people at the top of the list waiting for a match and they could all quite possibly be on the pill already and waiting. I think clinics must have a rough idea of matches even before all the bloods come back just by looking at your characteristics. I rememner the early stages being such impatient times but so exciting! Bet you just cant wait to get going  

L xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you very much Leanne for ur replys
I am having my chromosone and cystic fibrosis bloods done direct at the clinic on thursday and they can come back within 3weeks wot iam woundering is does it matter how long i have taken the pill for? or is there a certain length of time it has to be taken? With my bloods hopfully coming back quicker then expected does that mean things will progress quicker like my injections if blood results are fine?
thanks in advance 
love kelly


----------

